# NEED HELP TO Downgrade MAC OS X from10.6 to 10.5



## peetcox (Jul 20, 2011)

hallo i need help to downgrade MAC OS X 10.6 to 10.5,

thanks
pleeease i need it now 20.07.2011 23:30


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Boot from the 10.5 install DVD, reformat the hard drive, and then install it. As you'll lose everything, make sure you backup any important files first.


----------

